# Competitions in Louisiana?



## peavley (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello Yall,
Are there ever any competitons in or near southern Louisiana (Baton Rouge area), that yall know of?  I'd like ot get into these things, but have never even been to one.  I know it would probably be best if I went as a spectator first and just took notes, but I so not know how to find out about them.  Any suggestions?  Thanks, Steve


----------



## alblancher (Jun 24, 2009)

You may want to start in Ville Platte this Saturday.  I do not know if there is a one place stop website but check your local events calendars.  NO, Slidell, Hammond I know have BBQ competitions.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.ibcabbq.org/topbar/mem.html maybe of help


----------



## gaga (Jun 25, 2009)

A quick Google search found this:

http://www.vidaliala.com/bowie.htm


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 25, 2009)

Blues and BBQ is in Hammond every March.  I attended this year as spectator and learned much.


----------



## kajun (Aug 22, 2009)

there is a BBQ competition in my hometown of Jennings LA. ...its part of the BBQ festival....

http://jeffdavis.org/CatSubCat/CatSu...8=4493&p9=CSC9


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 23, 2009)

Cooked with the Smokin Scottsmen in Hammond this year.  Great event, except its in downtown Hammond, next to night clubs, and the train tracks run about every 35 minutes (the tracks are about 30 yards behind the cooking area)


----------



## tn_bbq (Aug 23, 2009)

Louisiana BBQ (part of IBCA)

http://www.labbq.org/events.htm

Lots of cookoffs near you.  Some have backyard divisions.  

Go for it (even if you only cook 1 or 2 categories)


----------

